
What science can tell us about C and C++'s security - gnuvince
https://alexgaynor.net/2020/may/27/science-on-memory-unsafety-and-security/
======
schr0dinger
This has nothing whatsoever to do with science. You made no hypothesis rather
based the “postulate” off the lower bound of your observation over a very
small sample set.

Imagine this, write a C program where you write x million functions where each
simply returns a single number (ie three_million = return 3000000) etc. then
the codebase contains as many lines as you can imagine and up to int overflow
(or use bignumber lib) and 0% of your bugs are related to memory safeness.

------
RQPaine
this is bad science

